# Peanut allergy?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't see why dogs couldn't have a peanut allergy. 

Assuming there are no stronger allergy effects (like throat closing up, etc) it might be worth giving him a spoonful of PB again sometime, not right now, but in the future just to test it and see if his eyes water from it again.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

My dog is allergic to peanut butter. She doesn't have an immediate reaction, but once she passes a threshold then she chews her front paws incessantly.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

MyCodyBoy said:


> can dogs have allergy to peanuts?
> 
> I haven't given Cody peanutbutter in a while but I noticed tonight that when I gave it to him his eyes were watering and the fur around his eyes is wet.
> He also tends to lick the fur on his legs during and after eating the peanutbutter.


ABSOLUTELY YES!!!!! The first night I brought Rocky home from the rescue, I gave him a peanut butter filled Kong to help him get settled. He was up all night scratching and his ears were badly inflammed. As it turns out, Rocky has many allergy problems, but the peanut butter episode was one of the worst!


----------

